# list of all highflying pigeon breeds



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

Can some people list every type or as many types of highflyer pigeon breeds plz I just want to know and attempt to buy most of them depending on how many there are. Can you tell me the main breeds and not diffrent versions of the same,ones thank you.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

*Iranian's* are probably the most common. These tumble up high
Followed by *Pakistani.*
*Vienna* are very tiny but from what I hear may fly the highest.
Pretty much name any county =]
*Hungarian*
*Indian*
And many more.

Thought/found more.
*Danzig*
*Serbian*
*Budapest*_*?*_
*Dutch*
*Hague*
*Memel*
*Stralsunder*
Some of the latter may be show breeds now.


Some are kit flyers others solo, some tumble some don't, Most will fly for many hours (into the teens).

Tipplers are NOT high flyers; though at times they may head for the pins.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

nis's white tail
Straslunder Highflier Pigeon


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

The Hungarian high flyer and the Budapest high flyer are the same bird. It all depends on who you talk to. It looks nothing like the Budapest tumbler.


----------

